# Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim has been leaked for Xbox 360



## Xuphor (Nov 1, 2011)

*PLEASE NOTE: This is just a news topic, it was leaked 10 days before it's release date. DO NOT ask nor provide ANY download/torrent links.*​




http://www.geeksailo...wnload-torrent/



> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim release date is November 11th, 2011, however, this hasn’t stopped hackers to get their hands on the game and upload it on torrent websites. Skyrim will be released globally on November 11th for Windows PCs, Xbox 360, and PS3, but the version in question here, is the Xbox one. We’ve received several tips saying that Skyrim is available for download now on torrents, and what’s more important, it’s playable. This means that anybody with a cracked Xbox 360 can now play the single-player campaign of this much-anticipated game that will definitely make your gamer life a whole lot better.
> 
> The role-playing game is developed by Bethesda Game Studios, while the publishing part is the work of Bethesda Softworks. Skyrim is the fifth installment in The Elder Scrolls series, and it’s the sequel to Oblivion. The action will take place about 200 years after the events of Oblivion, and everything happens in Skyrim, a magical land that is currently “focused” on a civil war. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim has a very interesting and exciting quest as gamers will have to search, find, and then kill a “Dragon God” as the prophecy says that he is the destroyed of all lands. Anyway as the action is not linear at all, unlike other such games, users will be able to ignore the quests and simply explore the land at their pleasure. The leaked Skyrim files are sized at 7.79GB and judging by the comments on torrent websites, this looks to be the real deal. Also if you’re not trusting the words of random internet people, then you should be advised that some of them are streaming the game on the web right now.
> 
> This news comes only a couple of days after the first 23 minutes or so of the game have also been leaked on the web. Although the video didn’t contain too many spoilers, Bethesda has done a great job in removing almost all traces of the video from the internet. Now that the game itself is on torrents, I find it hard to believe that the publisher and developer will find a way to prevent people from playing it. We do not condone piracy in any way so it would be best for you to support the software developers. Don’t download The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for Xbox 360 from torrents, just pre-order it right now for PC, Xbox 360, or PS3. Bethesda has not yet commented on the matter, but we’ll be reporting as soon as we hear something new so stay tuned!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 1, 2011)

I laugh at the fact that at the end of the article, they tell people not to download the torrent and to buy the game on it's official release date instead.
They should as well not have made the article so that a lesser amount of people would've known about it.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 1, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> I laugh at the fact that at the end of the article, they tell people not to download the torrent and to buy the game on it's official release date instead.
> They should as well not have made the article so that a lesser amount of people would've known about it.



I laughed at that too. 
I'm well known to pirate though, so:

*The opinions reflected in the above article do not necessarily reflect those of the OP*

But alas, I don't have a working Xbox 360, haven't had one for years. I'll have to wait, but this is indeed big news considering how anticipated the game is.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 1, 2011)

and yet i have to wait till the 11/11/11 ¬_¬ man that sucks.


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 1, 2011)

Dammit, mfw:

Elder Scroll: Skyrim - 
has been leaked - 
for Xbox 360 -  

I don't have an Xbox, waiting for the PC version.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2011)

I figured that it would have been leaked earlier; it's impressive that Bethesda has prevented that for this long.

Anyway, now that it has been leaked, the countdown for fan bitching shall commence.


----------



## Necron (Nov 1, 2011)

How it got leaked? anyone knows?


----------



## RoMee (Nov 1, 2011)

Just saw it at one of my favorite ISO site, I'm gonna download it when I get home.
I'll probably move my pre-oreder from skyrim to skyward sword or assassins creed depending on what has the better pre-order bonus


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 1, 2011)

suprised a game like skyrim is only 7.79gb


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 1, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Dammit, mfw:
> 
> Elder Scroll: Skyrim -
> has been leaked -
> ...



My reaction exactly 
Still, I really wanted to post this to let everyone here with 360 know about it.

@ hkz- They (Bethesda) announced install and data sizes a few days ago. 360 requires 3GB to install, PC version is 6.7GB total. I find it extremely strange the 360 version is larger despite Bethesda has already said the PC version will have better graphics, provided you have a powerful computer of course. They've said that the PS3/360 version will be about equal to the PC's medium-low settings.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Its funny how stupid some companies are when it comes to this.
They gave some games away early to people like; IGN, Machinima, Hulu games and much more big companies/YouTubers.
and when the game gets leaked they wonder who did it. The easy thing to do would be not give it to anyone early.
But even then employee's leak the game.... wow I have just contridicted myself just then.
Nether the less I still think its stupid how they release it to people early and wonder around like headless chooks when it gets leaked.


----------



## Devin (Nov 1, 2011)

Playing it ATM. Not really interested in it, but I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Fudge (Nov 1, 2011)

Really great game, playing it too. The entire atmosphere is just incredible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 1, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Its funny how stupid some companies are when it comes to this.
> They gave some games away early to people like; IGN, Machinima, Hulu games and much more big companies/YouTubers.
> and when the game gets leaked they wonder who did it. The easy thing to do would be not give it to anyone early.
> But even then employee's leak the game.... wow I have just contridicted myself just then.
> Nether the less I still think its stupid how they release it to people early and wonder around like headless chooks when it gets leaked.



Usually games are leaked when a store gets the game in stock early and it's either sold early or an employee nabs a copy early. Or that's what I though.

I doubt any reviewer would stake their reputation or flow of free games to review by uploading a game.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 1, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, mfw:
> ...


source?


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 1, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> > They've said that the PS3/360 version will be about equal to the PC's medium-low settings.
> 
> 
> source?



http://forums.bethso...ral-discussion/

Ask there, the official Skyrim forums, they'll be able to find the source way faster than I can. I remember clearly reading that graphics part about 2 weeks ago. Ask anyone here, outside of EoF, I do not make up stuff. Finding that again is just going to be difficult, and considering I'm at work right now, I don't want to go darting around various game websites to find it. I'd rather just stick to the few I go to.

EDIT: Just found this thread on their forums: http://forums.bethso...nd-this-at-all/
It's a debate over why the PC version gets higher priority graphics and controls (didn't know about the controls part myself) that's 6 pages. Surely someone in there has quoted the exact source by now.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2011)

Bleh give me a PC leak and I'll be ecstatic. But honestly, I hope this doesn't damage sales that much, this game soooooooo deserves it. I doubt 360 piracy is so rampant though. If this happens for the PC, now that would hurt them a bit more on this platform. I'll download it for sure then, but if the game pleases me, I'll end up buying it anyway. Bethesda deserves my money, they at least still support the PC for 100%, unlike some other companies (Rockstar fuck you, just fuck you)

Also, Skyrim Hype Thread


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 1, 2011)

Gimme PC leak naw! Im buying this game but i want to play it now!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2011)

Pc has been leaked, but it needs the files from steam, and it doesn't unlock until the 11th.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Pc has been leaked, but it needs the files from steam, and it doesn't unlock until the 11th.


No it's not, neither of the biggest Warez sites have it listed, and especially the Warez forum is really fast when it comes to these things. 360 version is there though.

And god, I hate we need Steam to activate every single freaking game we want to play, I HATE IT! JUST HATE IT. It's like that with MW3, that's been out for days but we have to wait till Steam activates it, now same shit with Skyrim, God, what has the world come too?!


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 2, 2011)

Satangel said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Pc has been leaked, but it needs the files from steam, and it doesn't unlock until the 11th.
> ...


I rather activate my BF3 on steam and browse through servers via steam while given the option to play offline once logged in once than play on this origin wannabe steam that have everything site based meaning you have to be online no matter what to play a simple campaign... and for fuck sake it has to much bug for it own sake and the fact that i have to turn on my browser for all this is retarded. Where did all the simple shit go......

EDIT: Talking about BF3.. but you know what i mean.... Steam is actually better than some homemade bethseda launcher wannabe steam shit(Not that they have any yet).


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


You dont need to be online to play BF3 SP, Learn to internets bro.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought Morrowind GOTY, 2 copies of Oblivion, and preordered Skyrim. I figured that it wouldn't hurt if I got it earlier, but...
360? B'AWWW


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to import mine from the US or Canada (a Canadian shop I know does free international shipping for Skyrim) but I need to know if it's region locked first.
if it's region locked I'll buy it from Europe


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well if you planned on buying it for PS3, I believe PS3 games don't have region lock.
But from what I've read, PS3 games often are optimized for the region it was released in, so the display may suck if played on a foreign system.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 2, 2011)

Costello said:


> I want to import mine from the US or Canada (a Canadian shop I know does free international shipping for Skyrim) but I need to know if it's region locked first.
> if it's region locked I'll buy it from Europe



As far as I know (I'm going by my iso site), it's only in NTSC and PAL. For xbox 360 anyway.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 2, 2011)

According to a website I can't mention here, it works on all regions, region free, so..... I think you're safe for importing Costello.

PS - First time I made actual GBATemp front page news, thanks


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Well if you planned on buying it for PS3, I believe PS3 games don't have region lock.
> But from what I've read, PS3 games often are optimized for the region it was released in, so the display may suck if played on a foreign system.


should be a null point if its a hdtv


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2011)

I was talking about the 360, but thanks for confirming that its region free, thats great news 
I can preorder it right now!


----------



## Snailface (Nov 2, 2011)

Only a matter of time before the lovely PS3 version is out. ^ ^

Gonna wait to Gamefly it though. (DSL blows, lol)


----------



## YayMii (Nov 2, 2011)

I see a PC torrent out there. I'm going to try to download it, and I'll open it in OSX just in case it's malicious (Since I'm expecting a Windows game, I'd be expecting a Windows virus if this is fake).


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 2, 2011)

YayMii said:


> I see a PC torrent out there. I'm going to try to download it, and I'll open it in OSX just in case it's malicious (Since I'm expecting a Windows game, I'd be expecting a Windows virus if this is fake).



There's tons of fake PC ones out. Check the size, if it's less than 6GB, it's fake.
Also, there is a 6GB+ version around that's fake as well. You can tell if it's that one because the torrent downloads a .exe file, no ISO's nor RARs.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 2, 2011)

It's 7.43GB, and contains an ISO.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 2, 2011)

YayMii said:


> It's 7.43GB, and contains an ISO.



It could be real then, have not heard of it.


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2011)

YayMii said:


> I see a PC torrent out there. I'm going to try to download it, and I'll open it in OSX just in case it's malicious (Since I'm expecting a Windows game, I'd be expecting a Windows virus if this is fake).


you're probably going to end up with a password-protected file, and having to pay to get the password


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Nov 2, 2011)

Costello said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > I see a PC torrent out there. I'm going to try to download it, and I'll open it in OSX just in case it's malicious (Since I'm expecting a Windows game, I'd be expecting a Windows virus if this is fake).
> ...



I think this will be the case. Unless some nice guy out there uploaded the file to share with everyone  .


----------



## YayMii (Nov 2, 2011)

Even if it was legit though, it wouldn't work. Every PC game has DRM, and it's likely since it's so early that this one's untouched.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn I am already out of the country for the release but now I could have had a few more weeks (well one and change) with it. Oh well hopefully it provides more time to fix the bugs.


----------



## abel009 (Nov 2, 2011)

Someone needs to leak skyward sword nao!!!!!


----------



## Sefi (Nov 2, 2011)

After running it through iso2god_v1.3.6 it came out under 4 GB.  Played it for a couple hours just exploring and getting a good feel for the game.  For some reason the game crashed the 360 completely during the introduction attack scenario when it lagged badly after some explosions.  Then later I ran across a group of bandits and it lagged like crazy as well, but didn't crash that time.  Really hope this doesn't happen when I play it off disc on my LIVE 360.  Was playing the GOD of the image off of the 360 HDD btw.


----------



## NoOneDies (Nov 2, 2011)

Sky...Rim, sad not skyward sword 

Sorry had to do it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys, spoiler alert, but I think you will be pleased!



Spoiler


----------



## Kayot (Nov 2, 2011)

The thing I find hilarious is how legitimate customers get the shaft from DRM. Fallout NV had the whole online activation thing. Now Skyrim will too.

Oh, and no Xbox 360 here. Besides the PC version will be better since the computer is newer than the consoles and has more available options. The consoles are restricted due to age.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, so I have confirmation that the PC torrent I mentioned earlier is a fake. It's some weird thing that asks for your phone number. No thanks.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 2, 2011)

huh. one of my friends was downloading that last night. He had like 8 pieces of torrent going at once. sheesh.


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny how stupid some companies are when it comes to this.
> ...



It's happened enough that back in the early Gamecube days, Nintendo wouldn't let magazines have access to prerelease games and would only allow them to play certain titles in the presence of a Nintendo employess.


----------



## spiritofcat (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like it takes 3.8GB when installed on the 360 HDD or converted to GOD format for a JTAG machine.
I've been playing it on my XK3Y for almost 6 hours now and it has been running very nicely. No crashing or freezing etc.
I hadn't been keeping up with the hype and info about the game so I was a bit surprised at some of the changes they have made to the character stats system but I got used to it pretty quickly and I'm really enjoying it now. It's nice to be able to have a sword in one hand and a fireball in the other, or to cast fireballs from both hands at once!
I'm definitely buying the special edition for PC.


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what they get for suing Notch/Mojang, hahaha. I don't even like Minecraft


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2011)

spiritofcat said:


> Looks like it takes 3.8GB when installed on the 360 HDD or converted to GOD format for a JTAG machine.
> I've been playing it on my XK3Y for almost 6 hours now and it has been running very nicely. No crashing or freezing etc.
> I hadn't been keeping up with the hype and info about the game so I was a bit surprised at some of the changes they have made to the character stats system but I got used to it pretty quickly and I'm really enjoying it now. It's nice to be able to have a sword in one hand and a fireball in the other, or to cast fireballs from both hands at once!
> I'm definitely buying the special edition for PC.


6 hours already ?! I'm so jealous now, I want it on PC, now!


----------



## spiritofcat (Nov 3, 2011)

Satangel said:


> spiritofcat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it takes 3.8GB when installed on the 360 HDD or converted to GOD format for a JTAG machine.
> ...


Yeah, I want it on PC now too! I've already got ideas for some mods I want to create. I've never made mods for an Elder Scrolls game before, but there are a couple of niggling issues I'd like to fix or improve in this one.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2011)

spiritofcat said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > spiritofcat said:
> ...


Really, already some annoyances? Well you can be sure we'll have them fixed in one mod or another soon  I've never made a mod either, but depending how easy it is, I may look into it.


----------



## spiritofcat (Nov 4, 2011)

Satangel said:


> spiritofcat said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Only very minor ones.
Playing as a Khajiit I'd prefer for my night-eye power to be a simple toggle instead of it expiring and having to be re-activated every few minutes.
I'd like to add an extra piece of info to be displayed on all items to show their value divided by their weight. That's how I decide what stuff is worth looting. I can do the maths in my head, but it'd be nice to have the figure simply displayed automatically.
Also, when browsing your inventory it would be nice to have options for sorting your items. Currently they're always listed alphabetically, but I'd like to be able to sort them by value, weight, defence/attack power, etc.
It would be nice is I could make it so that creatures' levels are displayed when their name and health are shown. There are a bunch of spells that only work on creatures up to a certain level, and as far as I can see there's no way of finding out what level a creature is except by success or failure of the spell.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 4, 2011)

DAMN. I think there's a legit Skyrim PC leak this time.
The guy provided proof in the form of a dev-mode product key (that apparently can install the game but not play it). Comments also suggest that it's real but not playable. Uploader also said he's going to try and crack the game in the next few days. However the ISO is labelled "The elder scrolls V _skrim_.iso", the dude claims it's just a typo he made when ripping the DVD.
There are people who haven't finished downloading the game yet, and claim the ISO size (5.6GB) makes it fake. However, the official system requirements state that only 6GB is needed for an install, so it's not that big of a stretch.
If this is indeed legit, this is amazing news. I'm hoping to play the game at least a few days early.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 4, 2011)

Uh, yaymii, did you by chance post half that exact quote on the website where the torrent is itself, or did you steal half that quote form someone else on that site?


----------



## YayMii (Nov 4, 2011)

Huh? The only quote I got was the name, and the uploader did indeed said that he made a typo on the name.
The rest is just from information the uploader posted.

I'm not saying it's 100% guaranteed to be legit, I'm just saying it'd be amazing if it was.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 4, 2011)

It's fake, it's just Sims 3 renamed, confirmed on the site I found it on.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep... that was disappointing.
The uploader posted a comment along the lines of _You discovered my evil plan, GG._


----------



## Kayot (Nov 4, 2011)

Something that bothered me in Oblivion was the leveling loot. I beat Oblivion at lv 2 simply because it was near impossible at higher levels. I liked Morrowind because after dredging though the game the first time, I knew where the good stuff was and could run and get it before starting the main quest. The fixed level mod for oblivion was simply unfair most of the time. A bear or troll was flat out impossible without some form of cheating.

I hope they fixed it. It's silly picking skills that I know I won't level simply because leveling puts me at a serious disadvantage. I understand the idea behind it, making the game have replay value. But I didn't bother playing it a second time, nor did I finish the Shivering Isles. It all seemed like the same encounter over and over. If I got better armor so did every other person on the planet. Before long it didn't make any sense why someone would be robbing me when they had a full set of Ebony, I wouldn't doubt that the reason skills were removed was so that people would have to pick at least one skill they'd have to use. Level up's are probably forced as well. I'll find out on the 11th.


----------



## sputnix (Nov 6, 2011)

Kayot said:


> Something that bothered me in Oblivion was the leveling loot. I beat Oblivion at lv 2 simply because it was near impossible at higher levels. I liked Morrowind because after dredging though the game the first time, I knew where the good stuff was and could run and get it before starting the main quest. The fixed level mod for oblivion was simply unfair most of the time. A bear or troll was flat out impossible without some form of cheating.
> 
> I hope they fixed it. It's silly picking skills that I know I won't level simply because leveling puts me at a serious disadvantage. I understand the idea behind it, making the game have replay value. But I didn't bother playing it a second time, nor did I finish the Shivering Isles. It all seemed like the same encounter over and over. If I got better armor so did every other person on the planet. Before long it didn't make any sense why someone would be robbing me when they had a full set of Ebony, I wouldn't doubt that the reason skills were removed was so that people would have to pick at least one skill they'd have to use. Level up's are probably forced as well. I'll find out on the 11th.


It should be fixed as everything is now going to be pre-built instead of randomly generated. So different areas will hopefully have enemy's with pre-set level, weapons, and armor.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 6, 2011)

same people responsible for MW3 leak probably


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kayot said:


> The fixed level mod for oblivion was simply unfair most of the time. A bear or troll was flat out impossible without some form of cheating.


there was a difficulty meter you could change in the settings...
I kept mine around 50% and didnt have many problems at lvl45


----------



## sputnix (Nov 6, 2011)

it seems to always be the 360 version to leak never the P.C. version.... Microsoft needs to get there shit together and move the extra security from the PC plant to the 360 plant as it should always be the PC version to leak


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 6, 2011)

microsoft has nothing to do with the pc version or its security
that would be steam


----------



## sputnix (Nov 6, 2011)

@Joe88 I was hoping my comment would come off as ridiculous enough to be taken as sarcastic, oh well I guess a smiley should fix any miss reads


----------



## Ryufushichou (Nov 8, 2011)

Ive been playing this since this afternoon and its brilliant


----------



## prowler (Nov 8, 2011)

sputnix said:


> @Joe88 I was hoping my comment would come off as ridiculous enough to be taken as sarcastic, oh well I guess a smiley should fix any miss reads


Your comment is more idiotic than sarcastic.


----------



## Costello (Nov 8, 2011)

lets stay on topic and not insult each other shall we ?

enough discussing quality of other people's posts.
the subject is SKYRIM ffs


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 8, 2011)

Breaking news! It has been leaked for PC as well! No cracks yet, it is a 5.1GB retail Steam copy from Belgium (whom, if you didn't know, released the game early for some reason) It is a legit copy and it's small size is due to the amazing compression according to Todd Howard. Not sure if this really requires a whole new topic so...discuss.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 8, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Breaking news! It has been leaked for PC as well! No cracks yet, it is a 5.1GB retail Steam copy from Belgium (whom, if you didn't know, released the game early for some reason) It is a legit copy and it's small size is due to the amazing compression according to Todd Howard. Not sure if this really requires a whole new topic so...discuss.



It's not been verified it's real, easy way to find it is to search for the Nordic version.
But yea, there is absolutely NO confirmation it's real, and it first appeared on a website that is LOADED with fakes, so I'm not holding my breath. It got leaked 2 days ago, and since it's not all over websites yet, I'm betting it's fake.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 8, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Breaking news! It has been leaked for PC as well! No cracks yet, it is a 5.1GB retail Steam copy from Belgium (whom, if you didn't know, released the game early for some reason) It is a legit copy and it's small size is due to the amazing compression according to Todd Howard. Not sure if this really requires a whole new topic so...discuss.


I live in Belgium and I know exactly why the shops are selling this game on 10/11/11, instead of 11/11/11. 11/11 is a national holiday, all shops are closed on that day. It's Armistice, to remember all the people who died in WW2, God Rest their souls.....

I don't know why exactly it has leaked from here though, maybe there are shops that are already selling it, I don't know.



Xuphor said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news! It has been leaked for PC as well! No cracks yet, it is a 5.1GB retail Steam copy from Belgium (whom, if you didn't know, released the game early for some reason) It is a legit copy and it's small size is due to the amazing compression according to Todd Howard. Not sure if this really requires a whole new topic so...discuss.
> ...


I saw one very respected and basically the most reputable game poster on a big Warez forum claiming he got the game and is uploading it. He said it'll take another 3 hours or so to finish uploading it. I'm guessing when I get up tomorrow, the game will be online, but it'll be just like MW3, it still needs to be cracked and that'll take until the official release date


----------

